# What type got the most weird fetishes?



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

How did I get here and why am I sniffing @Etherea @SirCanSir and @Moo Guy 's arm pit hair?
That's what this thread feels like... are people playing mafia or another game somewhere? I'd be up for just 1 night of that or something...


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

Alesha said:


> How did I get here and why am I sniffing @*Etherea* @*SirCanSir* and @*Moo Guy* 's arm pit hair?
> That's what this thread feels like... are people playing mafia or another game somewhere? I'd be up for just 1 night of that or something...


You just missed the last slot for the next mafia game.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Alesha said:


> How did I get here and why am I sniffing @Etherea @SirCanSir and @Moo Guy 's arm pit hair?
> That's what this thread feels like... are people playing mafia or another game somewhere? I'd be up for just 1 night of that or something...


You cant escape now


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> You cant escape now


(and you cant get thanked either :sad


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

I didn't even realize I was posting in an atama thread. No wonder.


----------



## Moo Guy (Nov 24, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> This whole thing is stupid, you know? like fetishes go according to typing.
> 
> I dont know why im stating the obvious here, but i feel like i ve just locked myself in a mad house.
> Change the forum's name to Arkham's Cafe please


Nobody's saying SFPs have a 56% chance of having a foot fetish or anything like that. This is just finding out whether certain types have a greater chance of having "weird" fetishes, or consciously accepting fetishes (an action in itself) that society may view as strange, which is totally within the boundaries of that which MBTI theory may determine potentially, in my opinion.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

Moo Guy said:


> Nobody's saying SFPs have a 56% chance of having a foot fetish or anything like that. This is just finding out whether certain types have a greater chance of having "weird" fetishes, or consciously accepting fetishes (an action in itself) that society may view as strange, which is totally within the boundaries of that which MBTI theory may determine potentially, in my opinion.


No, this thread was created by a long time troll who was permabanned across many accounts over years. This is not and was never meant to be a serious thread. Armpit hair and farts indeed.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Moo Guy said:


> Nobody's saying SFPs have a 56% chance of having a foot fetish or anything like that. This is just finding out whether certain types have a greater chance of having "weird" fetishes, or consciously accepting fetishes (an action in itself) that society may view as strange, which is totally within the boundaries of that which MBTI theory may determine potentially, in my opinion.


Well yeah, in my opinion its not. So thats the reason for the above.


----------



## Moo Guy (Nov 24, 2017)

Etherea said:


> No, this thread was created by a long time troll who was permabanned across many accounts over years. This is not and was never meant to be a serious thread. Armpit hair and farts indeed.


Nobody's saying we can't turn it into a serious thread, which from the looks of it to me it has become. OP has barely posted or contributed at all in this thread besides the original post, for all intents and purposes this thread is the product of unbanned users.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

Moo Guy said:


> Nobody's saying we can't turn it into a serious thread, which from the looks of it to me it has become. OP has barely posted or contributed at all in this thread besides the original post, for all intents and purposes this thread is the product of unbanned users.


Tell you what, you take it seriously and I'll continue shit posting (not to be confused with scat).


----------



## Moo Guy (Nov 24, 2017)

Etherea said:


> Tell you what, you take it seriously and I'll continue shit posting (not to be confused with scat).


(I knew you were gonna bring that up)
Hey, don't insult that BRAVE person who came onto an online forum to talk about that which they cannot talk about with those they know in real life. It's ok, I'm sure I can find someone else who wants to discuss about MBTI on the MBTI forums.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

Moo Guy said:


> (I knew you were gonna bring that up)
> Hey, don't insult that BRAVE person who came onto an online forum to talk about that which they cannot talk about with those they know in real life. It's ok, I'm sure I can find someone else who wants to discuss about MBTI on the MBTI forums.


I didn't even read that post in full tbh. I was just making a joke because I like making bad puns and jokes. IDC what people do in their private life as long as it's safe and legal.

My hint for my fetish is safe sane and concentual, so there you go. That's what you get for making me feel bad about kink shaming someone.


----------



## Dissentient (Apr 14, 2018)

Not so much a fetish, but BDSM.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

Wait I got it. Se is dom in BDSM because sensation is facing out. Si is sub because sensation faces inwards. Maybe there's something to this.

Thank me later.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Alesha said:


> I don't see this playing out... As if I'd ever be with a SJ.... Sorry SJ's but I always want someone who understands me...


It's not my idea, it's socionics.


----------



## Restless Thinker (Apr 23, 2018)

The Lawyer said:


> Intp


Can confirm 2 out of 3 that I know personally, myself included.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm thinking xNFP, because we can dream up anything.


----------

